# Insurance in NEW YORK



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

So I hear its going to cost us over ten grand to get insured in NEW YORK this yr anyone else seeing this, No one wants to write a policy because of the high claims last yr, even if you never had a single claim WTF


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Still waiting on my renewal. I called them and they keep saying they are working on it will not give me a $$. It is due to renew the end of the month. We will see.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you snow only


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Heck no. I am in Rochester. Plowing barley pays my beer tab.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome to the club, Nationwide "non-renewed" our policy I'll be shopping shortly....I already was over 10g so that's nothing new.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I haven't had any problems,yet.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

My insurance went up $400 in a blink of an eye, but I'm not paying 10k, so I guess I'm alright as of now.

It appears that one of the major snow insurance companies bailed out, and the option was to stay with whom I had, or have no insurance. Well, I paid my insurance bill, and told them that I loved them dearly for taking advantage of me, now that their main competition bailed.

So...

Here's the scoop. If rates go insane crazy, then who will renew? Well, most likely, the companies that remain profitable will do so, and the others, such as myself, will bow out. With that, the number of competing companies will dwindle, and you remaining felllas can then jack your rates up sky high. This will open up the doors to residential "guy with a truck and a plow on it", and lots of little dudes with no insurance are going to do well, as they will undercut you ravenous bastards that jacked your rates on the poor, unsuspecting homeowners...

I guess I'll take the company name off my truck when my insurance bill comes in, and give it a shot being one of those dudes with a pocket full of cash....

BTW.... I've never had a claim.....so they're just taking advantage of the dwindling market competition..


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

as of now nothing under 10g I hear its a NY AND Mass issue this year, and yes 100% snow removal
They are saying even those underwriters may pull the plug in months to come, lets hope its to early to say we are screwed, my broker checked all the big companies even the one that write up in Buffalo and they aren't issuing any


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Haven't heard of any issues yet with my insurance, granted I'm pretty small and do primarily lawn and landscape but.... I think my policy renews in January so I'm covered till then. I'm with Erie....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

This may be my last season, im paying no where near that much, but im not making what I think is worth it to keep plowing. Might start sticking to my personal/relatives drives at non-for-profit.


----------



## jmoriweb (Aug 13, 2004)

I did not bother to renew this year. My rate went up to $6500 (residential only) and I really need it for commercial so why bother.

I was thinking of opening a construction company and move it all under that name just so I can get reasonable insurance.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

DieselSlug;1647021 said:


> This may be my last season, im paying no where near that much, but im not making what I think is worth it to keep plowing. Might start sticking to my personal/relatives drives at non-for-profit.


ditto



jmoriweb;1647279 said:


> I did not bother to renew this year. My rate went up to $6500 (residential only) and I really need it for commercial so why bother.
> 
> I was thinking of opening a construction company and move it all under that name just so I can get reasonable insurance.


What makes it "reasonable insurance" if the business name is used ?

Mine is under my business name, and I still don't think $2k a year is reasonable for one truck and no losses ever..... or maybe I'm just not seeing the costs you guys are.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jmoriweb;1647279 said:


> I did not bother to renew this year. My rate went up to $6500 (residential only) and I really need it for commercial so why bother.
> 
> I was thinking of opening a construction company and move it all under that name just so I can get reasonable insurance.


Resi are commercial work in the eyes of the insurance companies


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

From what in hearing its a NEW YORK issue not NEW JERSEY


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

You cant use a consruction company insurance unless you have something written in it to cover snow removal, there is no way around having plowing insurance at least not if you really want to be covered legally and not lose everything you own


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Dog, Are you talking about plow coverage for your auto? Most are talking about General Liability coverage. We couldn't touch GL in 
NJ this year for anything close to 2G and that was if we kept it tied to the landscape, but reduced the service to less than 20%. Where we were was going to be much much more than that.

Even more interesting? We had been paying extra for plow GL through the same carrier, but by removing it our regular GL was cut in more than half. They were taxing us twice, and the numbers we've been shopping all showed similar results.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe owebama will subsidize it for us


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

snoway63;1647306 said:


> From what in hearing its a NEW YORK issue not NEW JERSEY


For the time being ?

Usually what hits NY swings over to NJ shortly after....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

shovelracer;1647310 said:


> Dog, Are you talking about plow coverage for your auto? Most are talking about General Liability coverage. We couldn't touch GL in
> NJ this year for anything close to 2G and that was if we kept it tied to the landscape, but reduced the service to less than 20%. Where we were was going to be much much more than that.
> 
> Even more interesting? We had been paying extra for plow GL through the same carrier, but by removing it our regular GL was cut in more than half. They were taxing us twice, and the numbers we've been shopping all showed similar results.


I'm speaking of Snow Plowing insurance as a stand alone policy. I have my Commercial Auto with NJM, my GL and Umbrella insurance through Farm Family, and my Snow Plowing insurance though a company called Western World. The Snow Plowing policy covers losses for any injuries due to my plowing activities only, and it was purchased separately as FF will not provide me Snow plowing insurance as a rider.

Prior to the 2013 season, there were a couple of companies that competed here for snow removal policies, but as of 12/31/12, they pulled from the market, and no longer were offering policies here. Western World, it appears, is the only company, right now, that is offering snow plowing insurance here, and if my hunch is correct, I will be receiving a HUGE INCREASE in Jan 14 for no reason other than this. Again, I have NO losses, but that doesn't really matter, now does it ? Depending on how well this season works out for me, from a financial standpoint (how much money I make this winter from plowing snow), I will, or will not, renew at the end of January. If not, then I just plow for free


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why doesn't your GL have a insurance rider?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1647439 said:


> Why doesn't your GL have a insurance rider?


it's not offered to residential Home Building / remodeling contractors unless they have a fleet of vehicles.... or at least that's the way it was explained to me.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys as it stands now, there are a few ways to skin the cat. Plan A is to have the snow removal coverage added to your General Liability (GL) policy IF the carrier is willing. Premium dollars and your claim history dictate that decision. Plan B is to buy a standalone (we call "monoline") GL policy. At this writing, Burlington is pretty much the only game in town and pricing is staggering. The good news is that we are very close to renewing our snow program. It's much more affordable, and affords good quality coverage. I'll post here when it's live. This is a NY only program.
Ben


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

So Ben, by affordable you mean you will no longer be charging 10x what most other companies charge?


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

As an insurance agent, we don't control the pricing of policies. The insurance carriers and largely NYS dictate pricing. Insurance agents and brokers access the marketplace to find the best terms, conditions and pricing for our clients and help them make logical decisions. For insurance companies to charge $25K for snow insurance, while not logical to the consumer, is currently the only offer on the table. For years we have been approached by our own clients for this coverage so we decided a few years back to put our own program together.


----------

